# B13 Sentra Parts FOR SALE



## tmtng9 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a 1992 Nissan Sentra and I would like to sell as much as I can out of this car. My car just blew up and I don't feel like rebuilding the engine. So I have a few parts I would like to sell. If interested in any of these parts let me know and I can post pictures.

Hot Shots Cold Air Intake
03' Spec V Seats Both Front and Rear
4 Speed Transmission
Both Left and Right CV Axles
Both Headlights and Corners
Both Tail lights
OEM SE Wing
175/70/13 about 250 miles on them
4 Eagle Alloys Wheels 13" Gunmetal
Barely Used Mid Section Exhaust Pipe


----------



## Humble1 (Jul 8, 2005)

I might be interested in the intake and possibly the seats, but it depends where you're located. I'm in So. Cal...


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

edit..............


----------



## nassin93 (Jul 5, 2005)

how much for the wing? what color is it?


----------



## tmtng9 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Florida*



Humble1 said:


> I might be interested in the intake and possibly the seats, but it depends where you're located. I'm in So. Cal...


I live in Florida. If you still interested let me know. I'll ship anywhere in USA. :thumbup:


----------



## tmtng9 (Jul 8, 2005)

*RED*



nassin93 said:


> how much for the wing? what color is it?


It's Red. $125 shipped


----------



## tmtng9 (Jul 8, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> edit..............


 ?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## tmtng9 (Jul 8, 2005)

*PARTS FOR SALE*

I have a 1992 Nissan Sentra and I would like to sell as much as I can out of this car. My car just blew up and I don't feel like rebuilding the engine. So I have a few parts I would like to sell. If interested in any of these parts let me know and I can post pictures.

Hot Shots Cold Air Intake
03' Spec V Seats Both Front and Rear
Custom Interior Door Panels (Red Vinyl)
4 Speed Automatic Transmission
Both Left and Right CV Axles
Both Headlights and Corners
Both Tail lights
OEM SE Wing
175/70/13 about 250 miles on them
4 Eagle Alloys Wheels 13" Gunmetal
Barely Used Mid Section Exhaust Pipe


----------



## tex69camaro (Jan 31, 2005)

*fl boy here*

hey man-
where in fl? im in need of some new head lights... let me know how much and where u are located. thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Humble1 (Jul 8, 2005)

tmtng9 said:


> I live in Florida. If you still interested let me know. I'll ship anywhere in USA. :thumbup:


I definetly do not buy interior parts used sight unseen , hope you understand. 

The CAI however, how much you want for it shipped, and to be sure, it's for the 16? Also, can you post pictures or describe it's condition? Thanks!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Wrong FORUM!!!!!!!!!*

Take it to the classifieds or PM....


----------

